# Look what came in the mail



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is SWWEEEETTTT!!!! 

Of course you have to seriously shop when you went. DUH!!!!! 

I can't wait for Golden National to get all sorts of golden retriever stuff. I had so much fun shopping at Labrador National. I NEED Golden stuff.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love it!! I want some too!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE it! The designs are fantastic!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nice*

Very, Very, Nice!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh sure.. She left me at the ring with no equipment...I think she lasted two rings on the 1st day..ROFL then she was off shopping... You guys wait until I get my custom bling shirt.. took me three days to finally order it...I hope it turns out as nice as your Jodie! Awesome jacket...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there a link available? I like the Obedience shirt.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sew What!

The owners are super nice!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a great jacket! I really want to get one (with just the golden on it for now)!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Really nice! Does anyone else sometimes have trouble finding a shirt to wear that DOESN'T have a golden on it? Is it just my closet? Of course, Jodie, seeing your pics makes me want to order more!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> Really nice! Does anyone else sometimes have trouble finding a shirt to wear that DOESN'T have a golden on it? Is it just my closet? Of course, Jodie, seeing your pics makes me want to order more!


Hey you know the shirt's going to have golden hair all over it, you may as well have a picture of the golden to go with it!


----------

